# What size arrows are you going to use for Indoor this Season



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I know what it is - you've spent all summer getting that bow fined tuned for Field and don't want to change anything for indoor. :shade:

Who knows there might be "one more" opportunity to get on the Field course.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know what it is - you've spent all summer getting that bow fined tuned for Field and don't want to change anything for indoor. :shade:
> 
> Who knows there might be "one more" opportunity to get on the Field course.


This is kind of how I'm thinking....we don't really have an indoor season here in Florida....seems to be an ongoing Field season with a 3D phase starting in January, so I don't see the reason to switch arrows up for maybe one event....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*2315*

2315's with 200 grain pro point pins. They are flying prety good. My first vegas round a few weeks ago was a 295 with 23x's. My 5 misses were big 9's. So I am happy with the way they shoot. These are short at 28.5", but I do have a new dozen that I may setup to spine out at 31".


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm a barebow recurve shooter so this probably has no relevance to you compound shooters, but I've decided to go for proper tune instead of worrying about "line cutting". I'm shooting Easton 430 Navigators with the factory 120g points out of my recurve. They fly better than any of the fatter aluminum shafts I've shot before. Good arrow flight gives me more confidence than just knowing I have the fattest arrow shaft I can get to go 20 yards.

Dave


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm a cheapskate.. I've always just shot my outdoor shafts, CT Cheetahs with 100gr points. But.. I got a really good deal on a dozen X-Ringers, so I'ma gonna build em up and see what they'll do in a week our so....  

I doubt they'll help my score due to size, but they may fly well.. :noidea: Now.. what to fletch em up with? :noidea: :set1_thinking:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> 2315's with 200 grain pro point pins. They are flying prety good. My first vegas round a few weeks ago was a 295 with 23x's. My 5 misses were big 9's. So I am happy with the way they shoot. These are short at 28.5", but I do have a new dozen that I may setup to spine out at 31".


You shouldn't have to make those longer....you can go to 29" if you want. But I wouldn't build them longer for your setup.....Unless you really turned the down for indoors. 


Joe I already made up mind to shoot 23XX size shafts again. Looking back over the years when I shot good indoor scores......all of my better rounds where with Hippos or 2314s. ALL of them....other then the few ones with ACCs or the old McKinney shafts.

I am going to shoot Hippos this year......OR my Nano's :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot our first league with my Fatboys and did well. However with my new to me Conquest 3, I am setting up some 2512's for the next go round a see what happens.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Vince I would not think you would have to load that much weight in the nose of the 2315 to get them to fly well. I would think a bow draw weight any where in 50 - 60 lb range would work well.

Spoon I shot some good scores with 2512's just becareful and check there straightness often. Shooting in hard bales can cause problems.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Vince I would not think you would have to load that much weight in the nose of the 2315 to get them to fly well. I would think a bow draw weight any where in 50 - 60 lb range would work well.
> Spoon I shot some good scores with 2512's just becareful and check there straightness often. Shooting in hard bales can cause problems.


Perfect bullet hole through paper with that setup. I am pulling 58lbs, thats what seemed to work with what I had. I already had the arrows and they were cut to 28.5 when I started shooting targets a few years ago. Figured I would through some heavy points in them and see what happend before I cut the new dozen 23's I have. Shot them again yesterday. I had two 297's and one 298 with 17x twice and 21x once. If I can just relax a bit more and stop being so tense, The groups will be even tighter.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

26's for me again this year. Shot a 300 w 21 little ones tonight on the Vegas face. Best score ever.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Indoors

Out of the new 737:

2613 28" 150 grn point 4 inch vanes


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Indoors
> 
> Out of the new 737:
> 
> 2613 28" 150 grn point 4 inch vanes


 

There is a shocker :wink:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> Indoors
> 
> Out of the new 737:
> 
> 2613 28" 150 grn point 4 inch vanes



Just got my new 737 and am thinking of some Fatboys....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Perfect bullet hole through paper with that setup. I am pulling 58lbs, thats what seemed to work with what I had. I already had the arrows and they were cut to 28.5 when I started shooting targets a few years ago. Figured I would through some heavy points in them and see what happend before I cut the new dozen 23's I have. Shot them again yesterday. I had two 297's and one 298 with 17x twice and 21x once. If I can just relax a bit more and stop being so tense, The groups will be even tighter.


Either of the bows you are shooting....the Hoyt or the Mathews....

58lbs....29.5-30" draw (can't remember yours exactly).....28.5" arrow...200 up front with 4" feathers......PERFECT on OT2 the way I would set them if I built for me. :thumb:

Just shoot those suckers.....don't change the length....or the point weight.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Indoors: 2712's @ 31" with 250gr. Pro Point-Pin Points. They have 7" wraps with 4" feathers and Bohning Double-lock nocks.

I have found the 27's to be much easier to tune than my 25's or 26's!! 

But you do have to pay attention to the 12/1000th's wall!! They WILL bend!!! Pull them out straight!!:smile:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Either of the bows you are shooting....the Hoyt or the Mathews....
> 
> 58lbs....29.5-30" draw (can't remember yours exactly).....28.5" arrow...200 up front with 4" feathers......PERFECT on OT2 the way I would set them if I built for me. :thumb:
> 
> Just shoot those suckers.....don't change the length....or the point weight.


29" on the UE. They shoot good, I just need a bit of group tight-ner. Only about a inch. I kno wI can get it with the 26's I have, but I am going to stick with the 23's.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

2712s. Cut to 31" with 300 gr Pro Points up front. 4" Diamond vanes on the back w/ a hard helical.

Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I see some of the big dogs on here are choosing to shoot 2712's. Give us your opinion of them. Do you honestly think you are gaining more points with these arrows over another slightly smaller diameter shaft? I got a feeling many people just dont want to feel they are getting out "diametered" at a tourney. How often are you getting unexplained flyers? Do they still catch or do they fly way out? Is that more than your usual amount of poor unexplainable shots? I am really wondering. I would love to try some but would like to have a good experiance shooting them. I can beat the heck out of myself for nothing when I start struggling with spine issues. I shoot well but am far from perfect.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

About half the indoor shoots in my area are FITAs and I got tired of switching from fat shafts to 9.3s, so I settled for CXL-SS 250s with about 150 grains up front. 28" out of about 55#. They hit exactly where I aim them. 

I'm sure I'll be losing a few Xs on the occasional Vegas round but I'm not expecting to need more Xs to break 300 score ties with half a dozen other guys, so what's the diff?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> I see some of the big dogs on here are choosing to shoot 2712's. Give us your opinion of them. Do you honestly think you are gaining more points with these arrows over another slightly smaller diameter shaft? I got a feeling many people just dont want to feel they are getting out "diametered" at a tourney. How often are you getting unexplained flyers? Do they still catch or do they fly way out? Is that more than your usual amount of poor unexplainable shots? I am really wondering. I would love to try some but would like to have a good experiance shooting them. I can beat the heck out of myself for nothing when I start struggling with spine issues. I shoot well but am far from perfect.


I know everyone I have talked to that is shooting them loves them. *Everyone *of them said they shoot better for them then 25 & 26s......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> 29" on the UE. They shoot good, I just need a bit of group tight-ner. Only about a inch. I kno wI can get it with the 26's I have, but I am going to stick with the 23's.


creep tune the bow.....and rotate your nocks a little unless you are using a tool.:wink:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

27/12s-


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

X-Jammers, 4" feathers with super unibushings and super 3D nocks. 150 grain points up front. Don't remember how long but at full draw they look like they stick out about half way down the stabilizer..


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> I see some of the big dogs on here are choosing to shoot 2712's. Give us your opinion of them. Do you honestly think you are gaining more points with these arrows over another slightly smaller diameter shaft? I got a feeling many people just dont want to feel they are getting out "diametered" at a tourney. How often are you getting unexplained flyers? Do they still catch or do they fly way out? Is that more than your usual amount of poor unexplainable shots? I am really wondering. I would love to try some but would like to have a good experiance shooting them. I can beat the heck out of myself for nothing when I start struggling with spine issues. I shoot well but am far from perfect.


This is my second year of shooting them and after taking the time to get them tuned for my setup, I think they are working great for me. The flyers I get aren't the arrows fault, I can almost call them everytime. 

Operator error sucks, but my average is up about 3 pts and 5-6 X's over what I had recorded in my journal this same time last year.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I got my 25's setup and shooting. I feel real good about these. I was one arrow away from a new personal best the other day when I was setting them up. Driver error. Tied my best score but was a little off on x's. I was still sighting in and made a little adjustment. Should be good.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Im shooting 2314;s and 2712's...The 23's are shooting awesome with a fantatsic insdied x count on the 5 spot. Im only losing 3 pointsd on average on a vegas round going from 27's to the 23's...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

X-Cutter ULs, standard GT nocks, inserts (48gr) with 100gr bullet points and 3" hard helical feathers. They are 29" of carbon. Work great for my bow, it just loves those overspined suckers for some reason. Shoot my best scores with them so I keep pulling them back out after experimenting with other shafts and my scores go back to normal. So I am starting the season right off with them this year. Keep my average higher I think. LOL


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> I see some of the big dogs on here are choosing to shoot 2712's. Give us your opinion of them. Do you honestly think you are gaining more points with these arrows over another slightly smaller diameter shaft? I got a feeling many people just dont want to feel they are getting out "diametered" at a tourney. How often are you getting unexplained flyers? Do they still catch or do they fly way out? Is that more than your usual amount of poor unexplainable shots? I am really wondering. I would love to try some but would like to have a good experiance shooting them. I can beat the heck out of myself for nothing when I start struggling with spine issues. I shoot well but am far from perfect.


The spine issue with those arrows is neverending I didn't even paper tune them.But then again I don't with any of my indoor arrows, spine is not a issue at 20, personal opinion only
I found if you are not shooting a perfect shot every time that is where your flyers come from. They are not very forgiving even with 4" feathers.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've used the same arrows the last 2 years indoors. When I say the same arrows I mean the exact same arrows! They are X-Jammers cut a .25" in front of the Pro Tuner and have a 26" draw. :wink:They might be a bit stiff..............

This year:
- CXL SS 150's will be set up on one bow
and then
- 27's?
- 26's
- new X-Jammers?
- 2213's maybe but probably not

Did I hear somewhere that Carbon Express is coming out with a 27 diameter carbon?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

blondstar said:


> The spine issue with those arrows is neverending I didn't even paper tune them.But then again I don't with any of my indoor arrows, spine is not a issue at 20, personal opinion only
> I found if you are not shooting a perfect shot every time that is where your flyers come from. They are not very forgiving even with 4" feathers.


Blonde
I'll bet if ya take a 2712 and leave it about 33 inches long put a 300 grain tip in it and shoot it with 45 pounds it would be good to go. I'll bet.. 

if ya got 50 pounds trim 1/4 inch off and shoot until you got what ya want. 

start long trim and shoot and qualify. 





I have 2613 at 32 3/4 inch shaft with 300 grain tip and easton 3D nock bare shaft and 4 inch feathers fletch. they both hit in 10 ring at 20 yards on Vegas face with 42 pound Ultra Elite 28 inch draw length. 

the 2712 shaft static spine is not a whole lot heavier than the 2613 static spine.
If I had 2712 I would start at 34 inches and fletch one and bare shaft one with 300 grain tip and shoot them at 20 yards and trim 1/4 inch at a time and shoot until I had them in the X at 20 yards together.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

the jury is still out for this season. i find arrows that are actually spined for my set up to be much more forgiving of shooter error over arrows that are fudged with to make fly right. that being said most of the arrows that were made to spine right for my set up are not very good at picking up lines, but i have shot my best scores using skinny arrows. just the other night i shot a 299 with maxima selects and that was my first round of the year, but had i been shooting a 25 or bigger the 299 may have been 300 i dropped out the bottom by about 1/32 of an inch my second to last shot.

i think i'm going to spend a few weeks tinkering and see what shafts give me the best results i have maxima selects, cxl ss, 2512's, fatboys, and x-ringers and i might try to pick up some 23's i'm thinking they might give me the best happy medium, they will be alot closer in spine with little fudging, and still big enough to afford a few lines here and there.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

2213 :d


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Bees said:


> blondstar said:
> 
> 
> > The spine issue with those arrows is neverending I didn't even paper tune them.But then again I don't with any of my indoor arrows, spine is not a issue at 20, personal opinion only
> ...


Hey don't be messing up my name now, I am not shooting them this year, but pennysdad is don't ask me what he did because he changed like 4 times, I know he has cool looking feathers on them! LOL:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> the jury is still out for this season. i find arrows that are actually spined for my set up to be much more forgiving of shooter error over arrows that are fudged with to make fly right. that being said most of the arrows that were made to spine right for my set up are not very good at picking up lines, but i have shot my best scores using skinny arrows. just the other night i shot a 299 with maxima selects and that was my first round of the year, but had i been shooting a 25 or bigger the 299 may have been 300 i dropped out the bottom by about 1/32 of an inch my second to last shot.
> 
> i think i'm going to spend a few weeks tinkering and see what shafts give me the best results i have maxima selects, cxl ss, 2512's, fatboys, and x-ringers and i might try to pick up some 23's i'm thinking they might give me the best happy medium, they will be alot closer in spine with little fudging, and still big enough to afford a few lines here and there.



That 2512 more then likely would have been out by more then 1/32" :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That 2512 more then likely would have been out by more then 1/32" :wink:


your probably right. it was a terrible shot. i knew it was out as soon as the release broke loose. 


does anybody have the old interactive easton spine and weight chart? i can't find the spine rating on their alluminum arrows.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am new at this and am open to good advice. I am shooting a Mathews Apex Conquest with 30" draw at about 60#. The arrows I am shooting are Gold Tip Pro X Cutters at 31" with 90 grain nibs, pin nocks, 7" wraps and 2" Blazers with for a total weight of 377 grains. They shoot at 264 fps out of my bow. As I said I am new to this and just shot my first vegas round a few weeks ago with a 274. I am using pin sights. Does this sound like a good set up? Could a change in tip weight possibly improve this? If so what are your suggestions?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> your probably right. it was a terrible shot. i knew it was out as soon as the release broke loose.
> 
> 
> does anybody have the old interactive easton spine and weight chart? i can't find the spine rating on their alluminum arrows.


The easton shaft selector lists the aluminum's as well as carbon shafts. 

I liked the XRingers, shot em tonight for the first time... I think I'm gonna stick with em, they flew quite well.. :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Wicked1 said:


> I am new at this and am open to good advice. I am shooting a Mathews Apex Conquest with 30" draw at about 60#. The arrows I am shooting are Gold Tip Pro X Cutters at 31" with 90 grain nibs, pin nocks, 7" wraps and 2" Blazers with for a total weight of 377 grains. They shoot at 264 fps out of my bow. As I said I am new to this and just shot my first vegas round a few weeks ago with a 274. I am using pin sights. Does this sound like a good set up? Could a change in tip weight possibly improve this? If so what are your suggestions?


i would definately want more weight in the front.
i don't have my software re-installed yet but 90 grains seems like you will have an extremely low foc especially with 7" wraps on the back. you will get better groups with an foc of 10% or higher i try to stay right around 15% if possible. the 2512's i shot last year were 23% wich is a bit on the high side but still worked well. somewhere between 10-15% is just about optimum.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> The easton shaft selector lists the aluminum's as well as carbon shafts.
> 
> I liked the XRingers, shot em tonight for the first time... I think I'm gonna stick with em, they flew quite well.. :thumb:


yeah but they used to have that interactive spine and weight chart wich made looking at them all so much easier. i'm looking for a 23 diameter that will spine right with out haveing to fudge point weight and shaft length too much.
i really need to re-install ontarget my computer crashed and i just haven't put everything back on it yet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> your probably right. it was a terrible shot. i knew it was out as soon as the release broke loose.
> 
> 
> does anybody have the old interactive easton spine and weight chart? i can't find the spine rating on their alluminum arrows.


The spine chart is in the LAS catalo.....but what are you looking for? :noidea: 

Those kind of shots end up being in the middle of the blueberry bush with fatties :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> yeah but they used to have that interactive spine and weight chart wich made looking at them all so much easier. i'm looking for a 23 diameter that will spine right with out haveing to fudge point weight and shaft length too much.
> i really need to re-install ontarget my computer crashed and i just haven't put everything back on it yet.


Just send me a PM or call me and I will run it for your candy arse


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just send me a PM or call me and I will run it for your candy arse


i got it i was just being lazy as ussual didn't feel like digging through things to find it. we moved back in Jan. and all that stuff was still packed.

thanks anyway though.


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Going to give 30x pro's a try this year. 
Any problems and I will go back to 2613's. They shot real nice for me last year.


----------

